# SS 19.08.17 - Tubin #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Eduard Tubin (1905 - 1982)*

Symphony No. 5 in B minor 

1. Allegro energico
2. Andante
3. Allegro assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this weekend we'll be hearing Estonian composer Eduard Tubin's fifth symphony. I'm not familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen. I hope everyone else will join in. 

There aren't a "lot" of recordings of this one so I'll post a YouTube performance which is also the one I'll be listening too/watching.

Toomas Vavilov/Symphony Orchestra of Estonian Academy of Music and Theatre


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tubin: Symphony No. 5 in B minor

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi
I am going with this one.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Paavo Järvi & Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
For me as well. It's been a while since I played this CD, which I bought in the nineties.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 96822
> 
> Paavo Järvi & Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


New work for me and I shall try this version via streaming


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Volmer.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Mika said:


> View attachment 96822
> 
> Paavo Järvi & Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


Actually that's Neeme Jarvi waving the baton on that one. This will be the one I'm listening to. Consequently, the other day I pulled out all the Tubin symphonies for revisiting.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Mika said:


> View attachment 96822
> 
> Paavo Järvi & Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


Same for me. Tubin's 5th is one of my favorite symphonies by him, right behind the brooding 8th.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Tubin: Symphony No. 5 in B minor
> 
> Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi
> I am going with this one.


I will also now be listening to this particular recording-rather incongruous on a fine bright Saturday lunchtime and not my favourite Tubin work but this will encourage me to listen attentively again!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a great piece that I haven't listened to in many years. Needed Jaarvi used to own this work


----------



## Sandor36 (Aug 25, 2017)

This is a composer I had not heard about before. I will check it out!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sandor36 said:


> This is a composer I had not heard about before. I will check it out!


We getting a new one today, every Friday realdealblues post a new one for coming Saturday.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Catch-up Sunday: since I have the N. Järvi set, I'll be listening to the Volmer on Alba.


----------

